# My First Trad Kill!



## Wjackson11x (Oct 29, 2019)

It's been something that I have been wanting to do for several years.  I started shooting a few years ago and finally got good enough to start taking the recurve to the woods with me some last year.  I was lucky enough to kill a good buck this season with my compound, so I figured it was time to start taking the recurve and get my first deer.  Last Thursday afternoon I sat in the same spot where I had been seeing a bunch of deer. 

At around 6:00, I had a lone doe come in and fed for a few minutes at 10 yds.  I was just waiting on that perfect shot opportunity.  I am only shooting a 45# Bear and arrows that I made out of some wooden dowels. Razor sharp 2 blade Zwickey.

The shot felt perfect and landed right where I was aiming.  Man, what a rush!

Thanks for looking


----------



## bobocat (Oct 29, 2019)

Good job!


----------



## devolve (Oct 29, 2019)

Awesome man!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## bear claw (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Esau (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats! Great job.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice job. Congrats.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 29, 2019)

Nothing like it Congrats to you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 29, 2019)

Absolutely outstanding!! Really good pictures too. I can tell by the work you put into those arrows that the compound days are numbered.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice shot, bet shooting that doe with the recurve and wood arrow you made was more exciting than any deer you have killed with your wheel bow, Congrats!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats! Thats a great accomplishment. 1st trad deer & with a homemade wooden arrow! Impressive!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations! Nice deer and hunt. It’s a whole new addiction now.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

That’s a heck of an accomplishment. Vintage bow with homemade arrow doesn’t nothing else comes close to that achievement.
Well done


----------



## Southern Thunder (Oct 29, 2019)

Congrats. Be ready hunting with traditional equipment will give you the highest of highs and lowest of lows but wouldn't change it for anything in the world.


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 29, 2019)

Awesome!!
Congrats on your first, hope there are many more to come.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 29, 2019)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 29, 2019)

Congratulations on the first of many! That’s good stuff right there! Kudos for being patient and waiting for the right shot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 30, 2019)

Good shooting.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 30, 2019)

Great job!  That's probably the most memorable deer you will ever kill!


----------



## baddave (Oct 30, 2019)

great shot! congrats


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wes man Congrats!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 31, 2019)

Perfect shot! Congratulations!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 2, 2019)

Impressive man! Good job.


----------



## Wickedhollow73 (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats nice shooting.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice, congratulations !


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 11, 2019)

Good deal, congratulations!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2019)

Yea man!


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 20, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 5, 2019)

Well that will work !!! Great job and what a great shot congrats !!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 11, 2019)

Great feeling ain’t it


----------

